# Yet Another Accutron...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...but I _really_ like this one. 

It dates from 1974 (N4) and has Cal. 2182G. It is the first one that I've seen that actually disconnects the battery on one of the crown settings:

Crown in: normal mode, quick date set

Crown middle position: hacking (indexing disconnected) and set hands ... but still humming because battery still connected

Crown fully out: battery disconnected.

The base movement is a 218...the next 2 means day and date...and I'm going to guess the "G" refers to this battery disconnect feature. Bulova seemed really late in the day to introduce this feature; Hamilton, ESA etc had battery disconnects from the start in the late 1950s / early 1960s. It's always bugged me that the only way to preserve my batteries in my Accutrons was to take them out  . So this movement finally address this.

This is one of those watches that looks much bigger than it really is. I was sure it was going to be 40+mm ... but, no, its only 36mm, (38mm incl crown). Must be something to do with the large dial / chapter ring. It certain wears big!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is stunning ^_^

Im watching something similar but with a square face


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Gorgeous Paul,

Looks like a good bracelet on that one too.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Great watch Paul, so stylish :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely watch, the shape of the blue section on the face reminds me of the Rado NCC404.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice and clean Paul ,another cracker


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi paul really nice one that and a very useful piece of info I have a 214 N3 with a quick set date and did not realise it was still humming with the crown pulled out until i just checked. just as well leave it running i suppose as I assume it uses the same amount of battery power


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

What a cracker - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Bloody gorgeous. He's not looking to sell it, is he Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Bloody gorgeous. He's not looking to sell it, is he Paul?


'Fraid not Rich  . It's his father-in-law's watch...and it is being presented back to him this Xmas. He's owned it since new and he wore it for 25 years until it stopped working about 10 years ago.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody gorgeous. He's not looking to sell it, is he Paul?
> ...


sentimental clap-trap! tell him to buy his father a Seiko and sell this one to me :lol:

Seriously though it's a lovely gesture, and the watch deserves to be brought back to life :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


paul I see you got the right date but the wrong day up very sloppy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

really nice Paul,

Ive a similar NOS one but it has a strap.










Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> really nice Paul,
> 
> Ive a similar NOS one but it has a strap.
> 
> ...


Nice Andy! ...and is that the ex-PG one next to it :huh: ? When I was doing this one, I thought the dial colour / chapter ring etc was very similar to PGs one.


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

Wow, that is nice! Great, now I have another Accutron to try and track down! Anyone have any suggestions on where I might find myself one of those?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mike_the_man said:


> Wow, that is nice! Great, now I have another Accutron to try and track down! Anyone have any suggestions on where I might find myself one of those?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


ebay? :tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I do miss that square one at times, but it was a huge chunk of metal, too big for me.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers Paul (Hawkey) yep that's exactly what I thought when I saw your pic and yes, the square one is ex-PG

Paul (PG) it has a good home here mate, I love the dial, shape and size. It's definitely one of my most worn Accutrons.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Flipping Heck Paul that is a an absolute belter! On my grail list now, but what are the chances of finding a G movement if it's the first you've seen? Pretty bloody slim I'd say. Thanks for posting.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Really nice Paul, reminds me a little of an Omega Dynamic. Enjoy it!


----------

